# not even a twinkle in your father's eye



## Santana2002

I'm stumped as to how to translate this expression, usually preceded by "before you were even [a twinkle in your father's eye]", (meaning that you were not yet born).

I can't even come up with a decent suggestion, though "pétillant" ou "scintillant"might do for "twinkle".

_"Quand tu n'étais même pas un scintillement dans les yeux de ton père"  _just doesn't have the same charm_ _
I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## Kecha

"charm"? The expression refers to the lust in the man's eyes as he is about to have sex (and conceive the baby)! 
I only know the very crude "quand tu étais encore dans les couilles de ton père"


----------



## Santana2002

I wouldn't see the English expression as being as crude as that (though the underlying meaning is the same).  Indeed, the expression refers to the period _before_ the lust even kicked in, in my opinion.


----------



## Itisi

Oui, c'est une expression plutôt poétique et charmante, qu'une grand'mère pourrait utiliser !  Je ne pense pas qu'il faille essayer de la traduire mot à mot.

'Avant que tes parents ne t'aient conçu, même en/par la pensée' ?


----------



## CarlosRapido

...avant que tu ne sois un élan amoureux dans la tête de tes parents...


----------



## Itisi

"A twinkle is something that shines brightly, like a star. So it's quite a romantic word. Maybe the phrase 
means: before your father ever looked at your mother in a romantic way; so, long before you were born."


*a twinkle in your eye*
: a friendly or happy expression in your eyes

He always talks about his children with _a twinkle in his eye_.
Her grandchildren put _a twinkle in her eye_. [=made her happy]


----------



## Itisi

Sauf que 'twinkle' n'évoque* pas* 'désir'/ 'élan amoureux' !


----------



## Katleya

I would slightly change the word order in French : "*Avant que le regard de ton père ne s'illumine / pétille à ta vue*"


----------



## Katleya

Oui, mais bon, dans 'twinkle, twinkle little star ...', on est quand même bien loin de tout, pv


----------



## Katleya

On parle bien du sens de TWINKLE.
Honnêtement, hors contexte spécifique (et ici il n'est pas assez développé), TWINKLE n'a aucune connotation sexuelle. Si c'est le cas, je serai curieuse de trouver la définition correspondante.


----------



## wildan1

You are right, Katleyas, _twinkle_ is quite innocent in English.

Many English-speaking people are squeamish about discussing sexual topics in too direct a manner. _Not even* a twinkle in your father's (_or _mother's_)_ eye_ is quite common as a euphemistic way to say this (translation: _"before you were conceived"_)--and anyone's grandmother could hear it--and might say it, too.

*The expression is usually said in the negative.


----------



## Itisi

C'est ce que je m'évertue à dire ! Avec 'twinkle', il s'agit soit de choses mignonnes, comme les petites étoiles, les fées, ou d'humour malicieux.


----------



## 12monkeys

My father used to say that very often
"avant que tu ne sois ne serait-ce qu'une étincelle dans les yeux de ton père"

"étincelle" = "spark", but here it is also used as "intention"

no sexual meaning IMO here


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, il faudra informer ceux qui ont écrit ce qui suit (deux sources différentes) qu'ils n'ont rien compris et devraient réviser/corriger le tout :


> *Twinkle in one's father’s eye *‎
> 
> 1.  (_idiomatic, colloquial, humorous_) A notional look of anticipation or hope (either for sex or a child) in one's father's eyes at or around the time of one's conception.
> Used to refer to a person when discussing things which existed at or before the time that person was conceived.  *Source 1*
> 
> 2. It refers to the 'fact' that a man intent upon romantic activity has a 'twinkle' in his eye. If the romance proceeds, a birth might well ensue in the course of time.
> Thus, 'before you were a twinkle in your Father's eye' means long before you were born.  *Source 2 *


 Oui, le sens est « _avant que tu ne sois conçu(e), même en pensée _».  Mais je trouve un peu ennuyeux de traduire une expression idiomatique par sa définition. 

Qu'on le dise expressément ou non, il y a bien un peu l'idée sous-entendue de désir/concupiscence dans cette « _étincelle dans les yeux_ ».
Pas tant dans le mot "_twinkle_" pris isolément, que dans l'expression.

Comment l'interpréteriez vous dans cette phrase complète ?  





> I was not even a twinkle in my father's eye, nor a blush on my mother's cheek.


 Pour faire court... j'aimais bien l'idée de point-virgule.


----------



## Kecha

En effet, ce n'est pas parce que "twinkle" est un mot mignon qu'il n'y a pas un sous-entendu sexuel (les enfants ne naissent pas dans les choux/les fleurs), même si on est pas obligé de tomber dans le vulgaire comme l'expression française que j'ai proposée (parce que c'est la seule qui existe à ma connaissance, les autres sont des calques de l'anglais). 

Si on est dans un contexte où le graveleux n'est pas adapté, il faut trouver autre chose. Perso j'enlèverais la notion de "you were not even" pour éliminer la "biologie humaine" de l'équation, et j'en ferais une question de chronologie :

... avant même que ton père ne regarde ta mère avec cette lueur d'espoir au fond des yeux ?
(ça reste flou, ça peut être l'espoir terre à terre du sexe, ou l'espoir romantique de l'amour et de la famille à fonder)

... avant même que mon père ne regarde ma mère en la faisant rougir 
(pour "a blush on my mother's cheek")

Je remarque au passage le sous-entendu vieillot : c'est l'homme qui propose et la femme qui dispose !


----------



## Santana2002

What an interesting discussion this has sparked off, thank you all for your contributions.
I may have sent everyone off on a tangent looking for ways to express the word "twinkle" but that was not my intention.  The translation of the essence of the phrase is what I was after (that something happened long before someone was born/a long time ago), and preferably a way of communicating that in as poetic a fashion as the English phrase.  While the English refers to "before you were conceived" that's not the overriding meaning, which reallly is simply that something happend such a long time ago.

If 12 monkeys suggestion is a common expression in French then that's perfect as it keeps to the theme of the English phrase and conveys the same meaning.


----------



## Kecha

To me it's a "calque" from uninspired translators, but I guess it can be understood.

If the sense is only "so long ago you were not even born" I'd say simply: "c'était bien avant ta naissance", "tu n'étais même pas encore né", etc.

or you might quote Aznavour and say "Je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre"


----------



## Itisi

'Alors que tu n'existais même pas en penséé' ?


----------



## Nicomon

Larousse le traduit par le sens de l'expression :  _Bien avant que tu fasses ton entrée dans le monde.  _

Mais je continue de trouver ça un peu moche, parce que rien n'empêche de dire en anglais :   _Long before you came into this world.
_
À tout prendre, ma foi je pense que je préfère un calque.

_- Avant même qu'une étincelle joueuse / coquine ne danse au fond des yeux de ton père.  
- À une époque où tu n'étais pas même un embryon de projet/de vie...  _(n'importe quoi )


----------



## Katleya

Merci des précisions, Nicomon ! 
On peut proposer: "avant même que l'idée de ta naissance ne germe dans l'esprit de ton père / de tes parents"


----------



## Itisi

En anglais, c'est une expression toute faite, usitée, on dit ça sans penser à chaque mot, ainsi plus on essaie de traduire en étant fidèle au sens des mots, plus ça fait pesant en comparaison...


----------



## iuytr

Il me semble avoir déjà rencontré une traduction littérale dans des textes écrits en français autour de "tu n'étais même pas encore une lueur dans les yeux de ton père".
Je trouve *lueur *à la fois innocent et avec un possible sous entendu lubrique, qu'on ne trouve pas dans* étincelle *ou *scintillement.
*
Edit : je viens de trouver: quand tu étais un sourire sur les lèvres de ta mère et une lueur dans les yeux de ton père.* * pas répandu mais ça le mériterait !


----------



## Itisi

On est reparti pour un tour avec le 'sous-entendu lubrique' !  Vous y tenez absolument !  Justement, on ne le trouve pas dans 'twinkle'.


----------



## iuytr

Tout à fait d'accord mais qu'est ce qui provoque le twinkle dans les yeux d'un homme ? C'est bien une rencontre avec une femme qui est évoquée ? Ou alors , il faudrait considérer qu'à la simple idée d'avoir un jour un enfant , les yeux d'un homme se mettent à pétiller comme ça , tout seul dans son coin ? cf mon edit du post precedent


----------



## Itisi

Pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas le mot 'spark', par exemple, dans cette expression ?  Là, on pourrait penser à ce sous-entendu, mais pas avec 'twinkle'.  Je pense qu'il faut traduire ce qui est là sur la page, pas ce qui est dans son imagination...

(Je ne veux plus tourner en rond sur ce fil, je vais voir ailleurs si j'y suis !)


----------



## iuytr

Il s'agit peut être d'une différence culturelle entre français et anglais


----------



## Itisi

Oui, on peut voir ça comme ça  !


----------



## wildan1

iuytr said:


> Il s'agit peut être d'une différence culturelle entre français et anglais


Entre francophones et anglophones, je dirais. Pour rappeler mon commentaire  précédent : 





> Many English-speaking people are squeamish about discussing sexual topics in too direct a manner. _Not even* a twinkle in your father's (_or _mother's_)_ eye_ is quite common as a euphemistic way to say this (translation: _"before you were conceived"_)


----------



## Itisi

Me again!  'Squeamish' is a bit unfair to the anglophones...


----------

